# Motovan



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Anyone have a motovan for mountain bikes or motorcyles? I just bought a 06 Chevy Express AWD van to convert into a motovan to haul bikes. I wanna build a rack that will hold 4-5 bikes inside. The rack will roll out the back to load bikes then roll back into the van. My buddy is a good welder and fabricator. Ill take the very back seat out so I will only be able to haul 5 people but that is plenty.

Anyone have any pics of motovans? Or ideas on a rack? Where can I get good rollers that will handle that much weight? I have plans for a small lift, wheels, and tirs.




























This was my last project for hauling bikes. I was always worried about them getting stolen. I sold the truck and now Im onto the van...


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I've had a lot of interest in motovans. Here's some places you might want to visit:

www.thumpertalk.com
www.sportsmobile.com
www.sportsmobileforum.com
www.expeditionportal.com

As for your idea, it sounds nice but a bit unecessarily cumbersome. My plan was to install some rubber flooring, build a carpeted storage box along one wall and just set bikes side by side with moving blankets in between and then tie the whole thing down. Cheap, flexible, light, clean.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

bsdc said:


> I've had a lot of interest in motovans. Here's some places you might want to visit:
> 
> www.thumpertalk.com
> www.sportsmobile.com
> ...


Thanks for the websites. I still want a rack that rolls out and back in. If Im going to do this Im going all out... thats just me. I think Ill make something out of wood first and then have a shop copy it out of metal. I just want to haul 4 bikes inside. I might check into those rolling tool boxes.

Anyone else?


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

Keep us posted and get some pics up when you can. This sounds like a great idea. ROADTRIP!


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

kntr said:


> Thanks for the websites. I still want a rack that rolls out and back in. If Im going to do this Im going all out... thats just me. I think Ill make something out of wood first and then have a shop copy it out of metal. I just want to haul 4 bikes inside. I might check into those rolling tool boxes.
> 
> Anyone else?


Sheet of plywood w casters on the bottom, 2x4 stringers on their sides about 2.4" apart depending on tire size, then run a 1x2 up to keep the bikes from tipping over in a tight turn or hitting each other, wrap it in pipe pad/foam, something like this










only run the 2x4's the length of the sheet/bike, or maybe build two of those and mount them to the plywood, one on each end for each tire. I built one of these for the garage and put the rear wheel in, the bike leans over about an inch or two but sits upright on its own. I imagine in a van you'd need one for each wheel and a center support but should work. You could also use angle iron and sq tubing if you want to weld.


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

Just saw this and laughed my ass off. Its actually a pretty good bit of recycling.


----------



## irvinelmo (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi guys
I bought a 3500 express with the long wheel base and I was wondering if any of you guys have the same rig. Mine has an exhaust leak thats coming out of the right side I took the cover off and cant find any evidence of a leak or poor seal. It sounds like it's coming from where the header meets the first run of pipe, is there a gasket in there that might be bad? If anyone has had the same problem and can point me in the right direction that'd be awesome.

It also has a small coolant leak that looks to be coming from a small hose thats clamped to the radiator by a factory clamp not a normal hose clamp. I can't see where the line ends up but it's a metal line thatruns back towards the tranny? Do I have to replace the whole radiator or is there a way to get a replacement line and reattach it to the RAD?

Thanks.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, I did a 500 mile road trip today from Montana to SilverStar. I absolutely love this van!! I got 19 mpg on the first tank and then 20 mpg on the second!! I figured it out with the GPS and odometer. I cant wait to get the bike rack made. The 5.3L has plenty of power. Im glad I got the 1/2 ton Express instead of the 2500 or 3500. IT hauled 3 bikes and all our gear with a ton of room to spare.


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

kntr said:


> Well, I did a 500 mile road trip today from Montana to SilverStar. I absolutely love this van!! I got 19 mpg on the first tank and then 20 mpg on the second!! I figured it out with the GPS and odometer. I cant wait to get the bike rack made. The 5.3L has plenty of power. Im glad I got the 1/2 ton Express instead of the 2500 or 3500. IT hauled 3 bikes and all our gear with a ton of room to spare.


I don't suspect you've got to experience the AWD yet, but let us know what you think once you do. A full size people and gear hauler with all weather grip, decent mileage AND room to sleep is certainly appealing. And those pics of the rack, don't forget the pics.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Borison said:


> I don't suspect you've got to experience the AWD yet, but let us know what you think once you do. A full size people and gear hauler with all weather grip, decent mileage AND room to sleep is certainly appealing. And those pics of the rack, don't forget the pics.


The rack will take me a bit. Im on the road biking SilverStar and Whistler. :thumbsup: The rack will be about $800-$1000 ater its all done. I have some plans for this thing. Its not hard to drive either. Im glad I got the passenger van and not the cargo. Its easier to see out the back and when passing people. The cargo would be nice for security reasons, but the one with windows is just easier to see out off. Ill probalby put some drapes in it, so I can sleep in it and have some privacy. As for the AWD, I realy wont know how it is untill this winter. Ive been told it works awesome. I found the original window sticker in the glove box. The people before me paid $34,000 for it in 06. I paid $13,000 for it and it has 55,000 miles. I think I got a good deal. I found another one localy that is a 2008 with 34,000 miles and the guy wants $17k. They dont hold their value very well, which is good if you are buying used.


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

kntr said:


> The rack will take me a bit. Im on the road biking SilverStar and Whistler. :thumbsup: The rack will be about $800-$1000 ater its all done. I have some plans for this thing. Its not hard to drive either. Im glad I got the passenger van and not the cargo. Its easier to see out the back and when passing people. The cargo would be nice for security reasons, but the one with windows is just easier to see out off. Ill probalby put some drapes in it, so I can sleep in it and have some privacy. As for the AWD, I realy wont know how it is untill this winter. Ive been told it works awesome. I found the original window sticker in the glove box. The people before me paid $34,000 for it in 06. I paid $13,000 for it and it has 55,000 miles. I think I got a good deal. I found another one localy that is a 2008 with 34,000 miles and the guy wants $17k. They dont hold their value very well, which is good if you are buying used.


Regardless, keep us posted with pics and plans of this build out. Sounds like a sweet roadtrippin' ride. Want to see it all. As a side, I was under the impression that the GM 1500 passenger vans were the only GM vans availble with their AWD. Is this true? Didn't find anything else online, 2500, 3500 or cargos.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes, the Chevy/GM 1500 is the only big AWD van. Unless, you buy a Quigly or Sportmobile 4wd. They consider the Chevy 1500 a 8 passenger van. Its the same size as the 12 passenger except they remove the very back 4 passenger seat. If I remember right they also make a 15 passenger which is 18" longer.

This the one I want. Its a low profile slide with a wood top. Its about $700-$1000 depending on the size.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Just got back from a almost 2000 mile road trip. I filled up 5 times. 
1st fill-19 mpg-mostly hwy
2nd fill 20 mpg-all hwy
3rd fill 18.5 mpg-mostly hwy with lots of mountains
4th fill 17 mpg with 3 hours of idling at border!
5th fill 19.5 mpg-all hwy

I just tied the bikes on the side since I didnt have time to build a rack. I love this van.









Tons of room for more bikes and gear.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Check out these interior mods:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...879QQitemZ190431635577QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

I just got on a van kick. I didn't know they made the express in AWD. Is it a traction control AWD (automatic)? Either way, this will be my next vehicle. It's PERFECT for riding trips and I can put a ladder rack on it for work. Very nice rig.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

bsdc said:


> Check out these interior mods:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...879QQitemZ190431635577QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks


Id love a Sportmobile or Quigley, but too much money. I even thought about buying a Ford E250 or E350 and having the conversion done. The only downfall is they get terrible mileage. I wont be doing any crazy offroad, so the AWD should be fine for winter and some mild offroad.

My buddy is building a wood rack tonight for inside the van. I should have more pics in a few days. Then I will work on the slider.

YATER,
Im not sure on the AWD. Ill have to check into it. So far I love this thing for biking and road trips. The mileage is awesome too. I average about 20mpg on the hwy and about 17mpg in town.


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

yater said:


> I just got on a van kick. I didn't know they made the express in AWD. Is it a traction control AWD (automatic)? Either way, this will be my next vehicle. It's PERFECT for riding trips and I can put a ladder rack on it for work. Very nice rig.


I've researched it a bit and I think they only offer the AWD option on the 1500 passenger versions of the Chevy/GMC vans. Could be wrong.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Borison said:


> I've researched it a bit and I think they only offer the AWD option on the 1500 passenger versions of the Chevy/GMC vans. Could be wrong.


You are correct and it comes with the 5.3 L V8.


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

My v6 frontier 4x4 only gets 16mpg. I can't lock my bikes in it or sleep in it. It has been very reliable. I'm assuming the newer chevys are good for 150k or so without much trouble.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

yater said:


> My v6 frontier 4x4 only gets 16mpg. I can't lock my bikes in it or sleep in it. It has been very reliable. I'm assuming the newer chevys are good for 150k or so without much trouble.


Ive seen a couple with over 300k locally for sale with ORIGINAL motor. They go forever if you treat them good.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Here is the new rack. It worked great yesterday. It holds 3 bikes, but you can store a ton of gear around them. I still have the 4 bike T2 for the back so I can haul 7 bikes. We made it like this so I can put a blow up mattress on the top for camping. We are still going to add a lid to the top that opens up from the middle.


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

kntr said:


> Here is the new rack. It worked great yesterday. It holds 3 bikes, but you can store a ton of gear around them. I still have the 4 bike T2 for the back so I can haul 7 bikes. We made it like this so I can put a blow up mattress on the top for camping. We are still going to add a lid to the top that opens up from the middle.


Looks SOL-ID! Still plans to have it roll out or does it?


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

KNTR, thats a pretty cool solution. Do the bikes lean at all? I've got my eye on a volkswagen vanagon


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

The rack doesnt slide out. Im not sure I want it to anymore. It worked awesome the last couple days. We did a 600 mile road trip to Kicking Horse and Fernie. I got 19.3 mpg on ONE tank of gas. Not bad for all the stopping, starting and going up to the resorts. The bikes don't lean at all. We made one rack for a 2.7 and the other 2 are for 2.5s. We did throw a rope over them to stop any movement, but it wasnt really needed. I love this thing!


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

This is a pretty cool project, keep us posted. It's really too bad you can't get a longer version of the Ford Transit Connect, 23mpg highway would be awesome for something like this. But it's just too short, with the back seats in, you only have about 4' of space behind the rear seats (estimate from google image search), not enough for bikes with both wheels on. You could use fork mounts I guess, not sure how much space you'd be left with for other gear.


----------



## arlene1013 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a 2004 AWD Express and agree with most of the posts so far. It is surprisingly good in the snow too. I average around 19mpg. I got it off of ebay with 34K for $12,000.

I went with the cargo van option and insulated the back. I have a bed back there and 2 golf cart batteries wired up for power. I have a rack on the roof that can carry bikes or some thule boxes.

I have about 65K on mine and have had to replace both front bearing/hub assemblies, brakes, fuel pump, etc.

And my dogs can drive it.


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

Sweet turtleneck on the shotgun dog!


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

arlene1013 said:


> I have a 2004 AWD Express and agree with most of the posts so far. It is surprisingly good in the snow too. I average around 19mpg. I got it off of ebay with 34K for $12,000.
> 
> I went with the cargo van option and insulated the back. I have a bed back there and 2 golf cart batteries wired up for power. I have a rack on the roof that can carry bikes or some thule boxes.
> 
> ...


More pics, please!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I just found another Express AWD van. A 70 yo man traded his in at our local car lot. I wanted it before I bought mine but it wasnt for sale yet. Its a 2004 Express 1500 with 40,100 miles. They want $13,000 for it. Its in primo shape.


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

arlene1013 said:


> I have a 2004 AWD Express and agree with most of the posts so far. It is surprisingly good in the snow too. I average around 19mpg. I got it off of ebay with 34K for $12,000.
> 
> I went with the cargo van option and insulated the back. I have a bed back there and 2 golf cart batteries wired up for power. I have a rack on the roof that can carry bikes or some thule boxes.
> 
> ...


I thought only the passenger versions had the AWD system?! Can anybody elaborate on what GM is calling the AWD system for this van? I've seen StabiliTrak mentioned, but I was led to believe it was not the actually AWD system.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Borison said:


> I thought only the passenger versions had the AWD system?! Can anybody elaborate on what GM is calling the AWD system for this van? I've seen StabiliTrak mentioned, but I was led to believe it was not the actually AWD system.


They call it a center differential with viscous limited slip. What ever that means...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Wheels, tires and stickers are on.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Something tells me you get VIP service at the tire shop.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

The wheels came off my truck and I have a buddy that works for Discount Tire.  I sold the old tires for $600 and the new ones were $700. Im all about deals.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Nice. The new wheels really transform the look of the van.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Id like to do graphics or a stripe down the side, so it doesnt look like a work van. I want a wide stripe that is the Maxxis Minion tread pattern. Any other ideas?


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

kntr said:


> Id like to do graphics or a stripe down the side, so it doesnt look like a work van. I want a wide stripe that is the Maxxis Minion tread pattern. Any other ideas?


A simple pinstripe might be just enough to totally eliminate the work van look without having the van screaming for attention.

A tread pattern placed just right might give it a cool, relatively subtle theme look.

You could go with bike stickers and logos everywhere for that "I'm sponsored" look.

You could go all the way and do one of those colorful vehicle wraps with a mountain biking action theme or something.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Im thinking just a black pinstripe after looking at a ton of pics today.


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

kntr said:


> Im thinking just a black pinstripe after looking at a ton of pics today.


It'd be kind of cool to see your tire tread you had mentioned but in the actual width of the tire. From a distance it might just look like a black stripe, but up close you would see the tread and detail. Understated but unmistakable.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Borison said:


> It'd be kind of cool to see your tire tread you had mentioned but in the actual width of the tire. From a distance it might just look like a black stripe, but up close you would see the tread and detail. Understated but unmistakable.


Now there is an idea. I wonder if my local shop could make something like that.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Here's something to take a look at.

http://www.thumpertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=916208&highlight=motovan


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

kntr said:


> Now there is an idea. I wonder if my local shop could make something like that.


Are you thinking wet paint or a decal? The decal might be easier to replicate and apply, not sure. Worst case, you could just put a new tire on a front wheel and fork and roll your own(think paint roller in a tray with auto paint, make sure you save the beers for when you're done).


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I got the Minion tread pattern sticker on last night. Now its a real mountain biker rig.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

kntr said:


> I got the Minion tread pattern sticker on last night. Now its a real mountain biker rig.


Love the tire marks, EXCEPT they look like braille from far way.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> Love the tire marks, EXCEPT they look like braille from far way.


I wonder what it says?


----------



## jtyler05si (Sep 12, 2010)

This van is awesome! 

Since you have the room for stuff, I would look into getting a hitch mounted bikestand so you can have a decent place to do wrenching. I have no idea if they sell them or not or if you just have to make one, but I would use one. Keep it tucked away inside until you have to use it.


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

A friend of mine has a Ford workvan with shelving and front bulkhead etc. Hauls bikes etc very well and as a bonus he is able to hang his hammock inside and sleep in it.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

A queen air mattress fits on top of my bike rack and can sleep 3 people and one on the bench.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

3 people on one bed? Hmmm....


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

pointerDixie214 said:


> 3 people on one bed? Hmmm....


Hey sicko, my wife, me, and the kid.


----------



## arlene1013 (Jul 10, 2007)

Stabilitrak employs the ABS system to help control direction when in a slide. It has more to do with not rolling the van over than it does to do with improving traction per se.

Also, the AWD is definitely available in the "work van" models. There are great deals out there for older AWD work vans....have to poke around.


----------



## MudInMyEars (Apr 4, 2005)

pointerDixie214 said:


> I wonder what it says?


I read braille!

It says "If this vans a-rockin', don't bother knockin'"

You're welcome. :devil:


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

arlene1013 said:


> Stabilitrak employs the ABS system to help control direction when in a slide. It has more to do with not rolling the van over than it does to do with improving traction per se.
> 
> Also, the AWD is definitely available in the "work van" models. There are great deals out there for older AWD work vans....have to poke around.


I know the smaller Astro & Safari have the AWD. Are you sure about the full-size vans?


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

kntr said:


> Hey sicko, my wife, me, and the kid.


HA. Fair enough. HAHA:thumbsup:


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Borison said:


> I know the smaller Astro & Safari have the AWD. Are you sure about the full-size vans?


Yes, there are definitely factory full sized Chevy Express AWD vans. There are also ways to get aftermarket 4x4 Ford and Chevy full sized vans, but that gets real costly.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My express van above is definately AWD. I love it.


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

bsdc said:


> Yes, there are definitely factory full sized Chevy Express AWD vans. There are also ways to get aftermarket 4x4 Ford and Chevy full sized vans, but that gets real costly.


Sorry, I wasn't clear. I know there are full size GM AWD vans out there, I even mentioned them earlier in this thread. The question is relating to fullsize AWD workvans vs passenger van. There is no question that GM makes the smaller vans in AWD in both work and passenger versions. I think Quigley is the leading 4x4 fullsize van converter.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Borison said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear. I know there are full size GM AWD vans out there, I even mentioned them earlier in this thread. The question is relating to fullsize AWD workvans vs passenger van. There is no question that GM makes the smaller vans in AWD in both work and passenger versions. I think Quigley is the leading 4x4 fullsize van converter.


Yes, Chevy makes AWD passenger vans.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Borison said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear. I know there are full size GM AWD vans out there, I even mentioned them earlier in this thread. The question is relating to fullsize AWD workvans vs passenger van. There is no question that GM makes the smaller vans in AWD in both work and passenger versions. I think Quigley is the leading 4x4 fullsize van converter.


The AWD Express van only comes in 1/2 ton. The 3/4 ton and 1 ton do not come in AWD. There are passenger versions and cargo versions of the 2wd and AWD.


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Bump!!!!

What's the status with this van as of today? Did you lift it? I'm probably buying a van in the near future and I'm trying to decide between a 1500 with a 5.3L and a lift and some tires or a 2500/3500 with a full 4x4 swap and a 6L engine.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I didnt lift it. There isnt really a lift for the AWD 1500. You can crank the torsion bars in the front and put a 2" block in the rear to fit bigger tires. I decided not to. I wanted gas mileage and I wanted it to fit in the Whistler parking garage. I get 19-20mpg on the hwy with the 5.3L. You will not get that with the the 6.0L 2500/3500. I love my van.


----------



## 1transition (Oct 12, 2011)

Check out ujoint offroad , they make solid axle conversion kits for the ford e-series van. I will be lifting my E350 about 6" with 35" tires.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Bump. How are you liking your rig? Any updates?


----------



## 1transition (Oct 12, 2011)

This is the van i use for the trails in florida and for bike trips out of state. Its got a 2 inch lift level lift in the front

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Nice van.


----------



## Big boss man (Jul 8, 2004)

bump.....love the idea of a "mobile base camp" that can haul bikes and can camp in. Any updates on this thing, how reliable has the AWD been?


----------

